# 閉じる, 閉める



## hkenneth

「閉まる」と「閉める」の自動詞と他動詞の関係が分かりますけど、「閉じる」と「閉める」の違いがよく分かりません。いつでもどちらを使えばいいかと困ります。

そして、「閉じる」と「閉める」に対して、「ひらく」と「開ける」の違いも。

使用上の違いは皆さん教えてくださいませんか？ありがとうございます。


----------



## uchi.m

Shimeru and akeru are used for doors and mechanisms.
Tojiru and hiraku, for the eye, for instance, or a window in the operating system of your desktop PC.


----------



## hkenneth

uchi.m said:


> Shimeru and akeru are used for doors and mechanisms.
> Tojiru and hiraku, for the eye, for instance, or a window in the operating system of your desktop PC.



教えてくださってありがとうございました。確かにそんな使い方を見たことがあるんですが、googleをしたら、「店を閉じます」って例もよくありますね。


----------



## uchi.m

http://kotobank.jp/word/閉じる


----------



## hkenneth

よく分かりました。ありがとうございました。


----------



## Aoyama

> Shimeru and akeru are used for doors and mechanisms.
> Tojiru and hiraku, for the eye, for instance, or a window in the operating system of your desktop PC.


I am not sure it is that "clear-cut".
Door wo tojiru/hiraku is very possible.
I remember, in the movie "Gung Ho" (very funny) the automatic doors in Tokyo saying "door ga hirakimasu/tojimasu" ( a parody).
My idea is that tojiru/hiraku _is more polite_ than shimeru and akeru , but the meaning is roughly the same.


----------



## uchi.m

Aoyama said:


> I am not sure it is that "clear-cut".
> Door wo tojiru/hiraku is very possible.
> I remember, in the movie "Gung Ho" (very funny) the automatic doors in Tokyo saying "door ga hirakimasu/tojimasu" ( a parody).
> My idea is that tojiru/hiraku _is more polite_ than shimeru and akeru , but the meaning is roughly the same.


ひらく and とじる are 他動詞, right? So it couldn't have been ドアが. ドアを, perhaps? The jest would be in the を part, I think, plus the unconventional usage of verbs (I haven't watched the movie).

In 電車 you will often hear 「ドアが閉まります」.


----------



## Aoyama

Could be (my mistake with がand を) ... Watch the movie, it's old (89 !) in the midst of so-called "Japan bashing", but really funny.


----------



## Flaminius

ひらく and とじる can be used both transitively and intransitively.  



> In 電車 you will often hear 「ドアが閉まります」.


And they also often say ドアが開きます (or nowadays they often make the machine say so ).


----------



## hkenneth

I think ひらく and とじる can be either 自動詞 or 他動詞.


----------



## hkenneth

uchi.m said:


> http://kotobank.jp/word/閉じる



According to this website, 閉じる and ひらく have meanings like close/open and become dysfunctional/functional, while 開ける/閉める are just open and close... Am I right?


----------



## uchi.m

hkenneth said:


> According to this website, 閉じる and ひらく have meanings like close/open and become dysfunctional/functional, while 開ける/閉める are just open and close... Am I right?


----------

